# Therapy Dogs~~~Shiloh



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Very inspiring group. They take things a step further in some of their programs. The more that is offered, the better for those who need them. Thanks for the informative video._


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm going to try to volunteer with Raleigh after I get him certified. Sounds like a pretty neat organization!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

I think the whole idea of therapy dogs is fantastic. It is a good way as breeders to give to the community. In todays atmosphere of anti-breeding, anti-dog laws, we need to do more to show the general public how valuable our dogs in general/poodles in particular are to the welfare of the community!


Hi Chris:

I beleive that they said in the video that they are starting a program in Pittsburgh, if not Erie is not all that far from where you are located.

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first build his house before painting it!"


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Yep. They said Pittsburgh is expanding! What better way to show people how great poodles are than to have more poodles in therapy. Everyone knows a therapy dog has to have a great temperament to be suitable.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh, that s fabulous! Now I cannot wait to get Betty and Jenny certified! Thanks for that Terry!


----------

